# Anything to keep in mind with painting textured walls?



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

The main thing is holidays. If you use a 3/4 roller be very thorough, go side to side and up and down. Coat a wall to your satisfaction, let it dry, look for the holidays. This will give you a better idea of how the holidays will appear.

Use a "thin" paint to get better coverage.


----------



## Shpigford (Jul 9, 2007)

Eh, what are "holidays"...in relation to painting?


----------



## davidandbess (Oct 18, 2007)

I know it sounds crazy ! but holidays are areas you have missed when rolling or brushing the paint on, depending on the existing colour and the new colour sometimes they are hard to spot,also it depends on the lighting conditions.

Regards D/B


----------



## Da Vinci (Jul 1, 2007)

Also, use a good 1/2" thick roller. It's actually easier to get a nice look with texture than it is with a perfectly smooth wall- you'll do great...

Bob
Bay Area Painting COntractor


----------

